# What my chances after day 3 embryo transfer !!!



## mossop36 (May 15, 2008)

I was hoping that someone would be able to help me.? 

I am 40yrs and we have been through the ivf / iui treatments for the last 8 years. We managed to get an egg donor last year and  and on Monday we collected 10 eggs. 5 died over night ad we managed to get 5 embryos . Really worried as we where hoping to get to blastcyst 5 days but on Thursday 17th March we had early cleavage (day 3 )  embryo transfer. 
Embryo 1 was 8cell  4,4
Embryo 2 was 8cell 3,3
theses where the 2 that where replaced at early cleavage.
embryos 3,4,5, where 7 cell 4,4 7 cell 3,3 and 7 cell 2,3 

NOt sure what all this means . Just want to know what are my chances or getting the every wanted BFP . Please please can someone help . If we are BFP how soon would the test show 

Plaese help me as im going out my head. xx


----------



## Yellow38 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello Mossop

All clinics grade differently so difficult to know what your grading means.  However the cells are a universal thing of course and 8 cell is right for a day 3 transfer.

Honestly, my advice is that you can't tell in any event, even had you got to blast there is no saying it would implant, and lots of poorer quality embies go on to be babies so unfortunately as much as we all might hope for a sign or surity there really isn't any and only the end of your 2WW will reveal your outcome.  Try and take it easy and take your mind off things.  I know its hard not to obsess (my own waking moments are mainly full of thoughts about tx), but it doesn't matter how hard you think about it the outcome will still be whatever it will be.  

I wish you much luck - it sounds as if you have been through a long journey - fingers crossed for you that this is your time. 

Yellow


----------



## mossop36 (May 15, 2008)

Grades at our clinic where 1 being the poorest and 4 being the best. thanks for your reply its doing my head. Friend just tested on day 17 as asked and got her BFN makes you worry more . x tahnks again xxx Linzi xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My clinic didn't talk about cells and from looking on these sites I am quite glad!  I had a 3 day Grade A and B embie put back.  I now have a son.

I think to be honest, you have the same chance as anyone else and I know it is hard, but I only tested a couple of days before my OTD, as you see so many incorrect results from testing earlier.

Good luck.

x


----------

